# Jack Russell crossed pugs?



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I am just wandering about pug cross jack russell mix.

I saw it a long time ago and remember wanting to ask what it could be like. I guess it could turn out either way, very lazy or very energetic, or in between. What do you think?


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

im thinking it would be mad!!!

i watched a doggy programme once and it had a load of pug crosses and they were C*R*A*Z*Y!!!!


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

hehe I can imagine!

I am not looking to get one! I am just curious. There are so many crosses. I have to admit I really like crosses, but at the same time dont like this designer breeding, especially if it is for money, producing unhealthy pups and things.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

you dont have to justify to me i aint bothered :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I like crosses ( I have 2 ) and I like pedigree.

Not really sure why someone would want to cross a Pug and a Jack Russell. The dogs are to different, in temperment and build, I think you would never know what you'd end up with. (I know you can say that about any cross but I think some dogs pair up better than others)


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Not really sure why someone would want to cross a Pug and a Jack Russell. The dogs are to different, in temperment and build, I think you would never know what you'd end up with. (I know you can say that about any cross but I think some dogs pair up better than others)


i agree.. ..


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

Jug, Jack Russell Pug Hybrid, Jugs

not to my taste.......

ps am i allowed to post that link?


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

What people don't take into consideration is that pugs tend to have breathing issues and Jack russells are very energetic. You will end up with a dog that wants to run around but cant because it is struggling to breath properly.

There are no benefits at all of breeding the two together.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I am not looking into getting this dog, I was just asking about is through curiosity.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Terrier Fan said:


> What people don't take into consideration is that pugs tend to have breathing issues and Jack russells are very energetic. You will end up with a dog that wants to run around but cant because it is struggling to breath properly.
> 
> There are no benefits at all of breeding the two together.


Very good point :thumbup:


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

Terrier Fan said:


> What people don't take into consideration is that pugs tend to have breathing issues and Jack russells are very energetic. You will end up with a dog that wants to run around but cant because it is struggling to breath properly.
> 
> There are no benefits at all of breeding the two together.


very good point.

PS we know you are not wanting one Leah 
we are just talking about them


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Leah-Pardo said:


> I am not looking into getting this dog, I was just asking about is through curiosity.


You carry on asking - I like your curiosity:thumbup:


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

just look at how much you have given us to talk about


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

hehe!!!! It is interesting to find out about dogs. One thing I learnt in science was about inheritance and genes etc and it would apply to dogs too, so I do understand why they say cross breeds can be healthier, however I guess unlike humans breeds vary so much, in shape and size crossing them can not always be good as you get disproportional body sizes etc


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dogs are the species with the most variation than any other - all on the same genetic base and DNA.
You think the Chihuahua and the Great Dane are basicly the same, I find that amazing:thumbup:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

chiuhuahua`s and pugs are very popular,and are selling for big££££ thats why there are so many crosses involving these breeds,people jumping on the bandwagon for the money,sad but true!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Leah-Pardo said:


> hehe!!!! It is interesting to find out about dogs. One thing I learnt in science was about inheritance and genes etc and it would apply to dogs too, so I do understand why they say cross breeds can be healthier, however I guess unlike humans breeds vary so much, in shape and size crossing them can not always be good as you get disproportional body sizes etc


Could you give me a link or something aabout your comment that Crossbreeds are healthier!!!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> chiuhuahua`s and pugs are very popular,and are selling for big££££ thats why there are so many crosses involving these breeds,people jumping on the bandwagon for the money,sad but true!


Jeez a Chi and Pug FFS Why would these be popular. Do you think Money??? although cannot imagine what the poor pups would look like


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

clueless said:


> Could you give me a link or something aabout your comment that Crossbreeds are healthier!!!!


Well I have read this in most places, but what I was thinking about it what I learnt in science, we learnt about how the genes form from both parents and how you inherit illness.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> chiuhuahua`s and pugs are very popular,and are selling for big££££ thats why there are so many crosses involving these breeds,people jumping on the bandwagon for the money,sad but true!


Completley agree.
I don't think i'd go out to look for a cross breed. However i would rescue one...
I am not against X's. Just sometimes think it is better to stick to Ped when breeder because of mixing health issues etc


----------



## Hessian (Jul 29, 2008)

Leah-Pardo said:


> I am just wandering about pug cross jack russell mix.
> 
> I saw it a long time ago and remember wanting to ask what it could be like. I guess it could turn out either way, very lazy or very energetic, or in between. What do you think?


I have some of these and they are NOT lazy at all. They are also surprisingly fast! I have put some pics with post. They vary within the litter - smooth coats after dad and rough-coats after mum. 
As a pet the cross makes sense to me. JR's are out and out terriers, born ratters, into everything and just too "busy" for many people. Pugs are hearth dogs but can have too many problems, like the soft palate, to make them ideal pets. Also they are just too expensive. There is a lot of room between these two that the Jugs should fall into.
These ones do have snouts and so do not get short of breath - until I get fed up of the mayhem and strangle the little monsters!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

They do look very cute.


----------



## Hessian (Jul 29, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> They do look very cute.


Oh yeah, they do don't they. But when the yapping, growling and thundering paws have been going on for half an hour, and you can't move across the room without tripping over them or being attacked, cute tends to fade.:
Maybe just a picture would be better than the real thing!:biggrin:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*They look great..i'm loveing the look of the little one in the last picture he's got mischief all over his face.lol.*


----------



## Hessian (Jul 29, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *They look great..i'm loveing the look of the little one in the last picture he's got mischief all over his face.lol.*


He had just pushed his luck a little to far with the Poodle when that pic was taken. Abject surrender was called for.
10 seconds later he was back in the fray!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hessian said:


> He had just pushed his luck a little to far with the Poodle when that pic was taken. Abject surrender was called for.
> 10 seconds later he was back in the fray!


*Ah, i didnt realise you had a poodle as well is yours a toy?*


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

I think you also have to consider breed traits,you won't be sure what particular traits they will be taking from the parents.
Then you need to look at the construction problems which could be caused by mixing two incompatable breeds and again any health issues found within those particular breeds.
For example the Lab and poodle is a commonly crossed breed,both breeds are known to have eye problems and H/D,so therefore unless they are tested you could be breeding a potential ill puppy that wouldn't be fit for purpose.

It is begining to become more common place for Breeders who breed dogs that are not fit for purpose, ending up with an expensive court case on their hands.
All puppies are cute,potential purchasers need to look past that and see the bigger picture.
Breeding of any dogs whether crossbreeds or pedigree should not be undertaken lightly,it should be done responsibly and ethically,which health testing is a part of.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

This might be very naughty of me but i have always thought a chi/pug was cute. But after watching that pedigree dogs program i wouldnt touch a pug, really upset me and i would ntver want to go through it. Jack's/Pugs... well tbh anything cross with a Pug i would imagine people would want to have. Popular breeds seem to be crossed with anything to make a bit of £££ wait till it comes back and bites them on the bum tho.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

n-a-t-a-s-h-a said:


> This might be very naughty of me but i have always thought a chi/pug was cute. But after watching that pedigree dogs program i wouldnt touch a pug, really upset me and i would ntver want to go through it. Jack's/Pugs... well tbh anything cross with a Pug i would imagine people would want to have. Popular breeds seem to be crossed with anything to make a bit of £££ wait till it comes back and bites them on the bum tho.


Completley agree!!


----------



## Hessian (Jul 29, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ah, i didnt realise you had a poodle as well is yours a toy?*


No, he's a real one


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

n-a-t-a-s-h-a said:


> This might be very naughty of me but i have always thought a chi/pug was cute. But after watching that pedigree dogs program i wouldnt touch a pug, really upset me and i would ntver want to go through it. Jack's/Pugs... well tbh anything cross with a Pug i would imagine people would want to have. Popular breeds seem to be crossed with anything to make a bit of £££ wait till it comes back and bites them on the bum tho.





Hessian said:


> No, he's a real one


*pmsl....i have 2, and i have to feed the buggers..:lol::lol:*


----------



## Hessian (Jul 29, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *pmsl....i have 2, and i have to feed the buggers..:lol::lol:*


1 could be an accident but to have 2 is just plain careless! :thumbup:


----------

